# Coughing/wheezing and attempt to vomit



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Maya has been wheezing and trying to throw up since last night and through the morning. Her breathing is labored. She did her business outside and ate as normal. She tried to initiate tug but gave up after a little bit and has settled down for a nap. It is a little uncharacteristic since she is quite high energy for a couple of hours after waking up.

Does anyone have any experience with this? We use Rover once a week and the person she stays with has an older dog. We are wondering whether she got sick there or at the dog park, or maybe she ate something that has irritated her throat?

The worrying thing is her being low energy and the labored breathing. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would take her to the vet and get her checked out. Because she's really lethargic and has labored breathing, I would be really concerned that she might need something to help her feel better.

She likely has Kennel Cough.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like kennel cough, but could be dog flu. I would take her to the vet, too.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Our vet is closed today; do you think this is something that can wait until tomorrow, or should we be considering emergency care?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Watch her. If she's really having labored breathing or seems to be in distress, and can't keep food and water down - I would not wait another day. If just coughing, wheezing, lethargic, dull eyed, signs of fever (really warm face and mouth), I would watch her closely and get her in first thing in the morning.

Other thing is she has to be kept separate from other dogs assuming she has KC.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Mayabear said:


> Maya has been wheezing and trying to throw up since last night and through the morning. Her breathing is labored. She did her business outside and ate as normal. She tried to initiate tug but gave up after a little bit and has settled down for a nap. It is a little uncharacteristic since she is quite high energy for a couple of hours after waking up.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this? We use Rover once a week and the person she stays with has an older dog. We are wondering whether she got sick there or at the dog park, or maybe she ate something that has irritated her throat?
> 
> The worrying thing is her being low energy and the labored breathing. Any help is appreciated.


Everything about this sounds like it can wait, except for the breathing. I don't know where you are but if this were my dog I would have taken her in this morning. I would rather a trip to the emergency vet and be told everyone OK than the alternative.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Her trachea
could also be collapsing...that sounds like a whoop and retching at the same time or one right after the other. The labored breathing makes me lean toward worry that this is what it is= check her gums to see if they are bright pink or not...


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Could thsi be Bloat if a few hours have gone by and no improvement I say off to emergency vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayabear*

Mayabear: I would take her to an Emergency Animal Hospital immediately!!


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses and advice. We took Maya to emergency care and she has been admitted to critical care. She was running a high fever, very lethargic, and shortly after I posted my original message, she started throwing up. We are glad we took her to emergency care. 

This morning she has improved, albeit slightly. The radiologist has not reviewed the xrays yet, but the doctor is certain it is pneumonia. She has elevated white blood cells which is consistent with the infection. Otherwise she is still quite lethargic and has wet cough, both consistent with the infection. The doctor hopes she will continue to make progress through the day, but she is def spending another night in critical care.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so glad you took her in! Sending special thoughts and prayers that your Maya will continue to improve. Please keep us posted!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry to hear she's so ill. She's in the best place she can be right now. Prayers are sent your way for her recovery.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You did the right thing taking her in. She's where she needs to be. Continued prayers for her.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, I didnt even know dogs got pneumonia. I have had it myself and was extremely ill.
Hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Will be praying for your pup. Get well soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so glad you took her in! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

lgnutah said:


> Wow, I didnt even know dogs got pneumonia. I have had it myself and was extremely ill.
> Hoping for a quick recovery.


Ignutah, yes, they are susceptible to pneumonia. In fact, there are two types - bacterial and aspiration. Bacterial needs no introduction, but aspiration occurs when there is inhalation of foreign matter, from vomiting, or regurgitation of gastric acids. 

Maya, as any puppy, loves to explore. In New England during fall there are heaps of leaves everywhere. Some eventually have fungi formed, or hide other foreign matter that can contain bacteria. Apart from her speedy and complete recovery, my main concern is how this can be prevented moving forward. But just like to can't confine a child to home because they picked up a bug at the playground or daycare, you can't restrict your dog from playing with other dogs at the park, or going on long walks with you. 

Just bad luck I guess. Thanks for all your good wishes. She is staying another night in critical care and my wife and I have decided not to visit. She is easily excitable, and that definitely exacerbates the coughing/wheezing, so as much as it will hurt, we won't visit her for a few minutes with the hope that the extra rest will result in a quick discharge to home.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry that Maya is so ill but glad that you took her in. Healing thoughts heading her way.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to your beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayabear*



Mayabear said:


> Ignutah, yes, they are susceptible to pneumonia. In fact, there are two types - bacterial and aspiration. Bacterial needs no introduction, but aspiration occurs when there is inhalation of foreign matter, from vomiting, or regurgitation of gastric acids.
> 
> Maya, as any puppy, loves to explore. In New England during fall there are heaps of leaves everywhere. Some eventually have fungi formed, or hide other foreign matter that can contain bacteria. Apart from her speedy and complete recovery, my main concern is how this can be prevented moving forward. But just like to can't confine a child to home because they picked up a bug at the playground or daycare, you can't restrict your dog from playing with other dogs at the park, or going on long walks with you.
> 
> ...


I am so RELIEVED you took her in to the vet and praying she can come home and be cured very soon!!!


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Karen519 so am I! My wife and I had no idea what to do since our vet's office was closed. We don't have a car and this hospital was a 30 min drive. But we have wonderful neighbors who are very fond of Maya and we asked for a favor. 

This is Maya a week back after her weekly visit to the farmers market. My wife buys her an apple to carry home every week, and she has now made a habit of going directly to the fruit vendor and greeting her. She carries her apple home and drops it for my wife to cut up into quarters that are given to her the next 4 days.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That picture is adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear Maya is sick, wishing her a speedy recovery. 

Great picture of her with the apple, she's a pretty girl. 
My two love apples also. 

Hope she's feeling better soon and will be able to come home to recuperate.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wishing Maya a speedy recovery. So worrisome when they are sick, but she's in the right place.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Update: Maya is doing much better this morning. Her fever is down. She appears brighter per the doctor. She has eaten all her food and not experienced any nausea. Her breathing has improved though the cough persists and likely will until she has completely recovered. They will be switching her to oral antibiotics this afternoon. We can pick her up from critical care and bring her home tonight.

Thanks for all your good wishes! I'll post a picture of her's in a day or two as she hopefully continues to improve.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Mayabear said:


> Update: Maya is doing much better this morning. Her fever is down. She appears brighter per the doctor. She has eaten all her food and not experienced any nausea. Her breathing has improved though the cough persists and likely will until she has completely recovered. They will be switching her to oral antibiotics this afternoon. We can pick her up from critical care and bring her home tonight.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes! I'll post a picture of her's in a day or two as she hopefully continues to improve.


That is really good news. You must be so relieved. You may want to ask your vet, but when my guys had kennel cough, I would sit with them in the bathroom with the shower running for the steam. We would all just sit on the floor. It helped that it was a smaller guest bathroom to get more steam. It helped with their breathing and my vet had recommended it for about 15-20 minutes. Not sure with this being pneumonia if the same thought process applies though.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

jennretz said:


> That is really good news. You must be so relieved. You may want to ask your vet, but when my guys had kennel cough, I would sit with them in the bathroom with the shower running for the steam. We would all just sit on the floor. It helped that it was a smaller guest bathroom to get more steam. It helped with their breathing and my vet had recommended it for about 15-20 minutes. Not sure with this being pneumonia if the same thought process applies though.


We are very relieved. My wife flies to San Diego tomorrow for 3 days and we were hoping Maya could be brought home tonight itself so that they spend some time together (Maya will follow my wife everywhere). And obviously, the fact that she is on the path to recovery is amazing news in general!

Thanks for the advice with the steam. I'll run it by the doctor in addition to the 20 other post hospital care questions I have.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so pleased to hear she is doing better!.


----------

